# Tattoos anyone?



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Just wanted to see who else has tattoos (or wants one) or if I'm the only lonely soul. I got my first one in August of last year, a Stark dire wolf (Game of Thrones/A Song of Ice and Fire). Then I got a Zelda tattoo in September, then my friend bought me a scorpion/Doctor Who tattoo for my birthday in October, then 3 hearts to go with the Zelda tattoo in January, and my latest is a blue, red, purple and gold dragon on a black and gold cross with Dwarves runes top and bottom and the Skyrim logo in the middle.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Hee hee - I have such delicate skin that I just have freckles and scars, no tattoos. With my luck, I'd be allergic to the ink! But now you know folks are gonna wanna see your tats - no pictures???


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I have 2 small wolf paw prints just below my left collar bone. It's the only one I'll ever have, but only because it turns out I _am_ allergic to the tattoo ink...


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

CritterCarnival said:


> I have 2 small wolf paw prints just below my left collar bone. It's the only one I'll ever have, but only because it turns out I _am_ allergic to the tattoo ink...


See, I knew it was possible! You are the first person I have heard of that is actually allergic to the ink, but I figured I should not tempt fate and try it myself. For heaven's sake - when I get a lowly mosquito bite, the skin turns red and swells into an at least 1/4 inch welt, and given that I can only use one brand of soap, no scented anything ... and I am better off than my sister! She cannot even use soap! So when Niece #2 got her first tat, I advised her to get a test spot done first. She did and was fine, but she's got half her genes from her mother's side who have no allergies at all!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a lion cub with hibiscus flowers around it on my lower back. Got it when my son was having his bone marrow transplant 12 years ago. Of course it has stretched a wee bit since I have gained weight lol. Would like to get another tat someday when I have the extra cash


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Completely forgot pictures, sorry! Some of these are a few minutes fresh, some are from a few minutes ago. The same artist has done all my tattoos.

Funnily enough, my skin doesn't hold ink too well. No matter the method, I can expect 3-4 go-overs and quite likely 2-3 sessions for it to stick like it should.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I did this Celtic Cross myself when I was 14 with a sewing needle and thread. Kids don't do that! I still stand by that one as I am very irish! Then when I turned 18 I got a greatfull dead skull! That one I wish I hadn't gotten!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not really in to tattoos. I like piercing more, I think. Ear piercings not body piercings. I would like to get my tragus pierced on my right ear. And 2nds on my lobes. After that I think I will be happy.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Just got "Smaug" updated. Not quite finished, but at least it's only got one more session.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Only have 1 tattoo on my lower back...but I am not going to show it cuz I am a tad overweight lol.


----------

